

DNS Marketshare - Alexa 10,000 + Fortune 500 - jread
http://blog.cloudharmony.com/2013/04/dns-marketshare-alexa-10000-fortune-500.html

======
jread
At the bottom of the post - ycombinator.com switched from easyDNS to
CloudFlare during the past 30 days

